# Saving indoor palm broken branch



## LeonidF (Feb 7, 2016)

Hello,

We have 15 years old very high indoor palm tree, see picture 1. Recently one of the branches got broken, see pictures 2 and 3. Does anybody know if we can grow a new tree from this broken branch? For now, we keep it in the pot with water... Is it going to grow new roots this way? Is there better way to get new roots to appear?

Thank you for a good advice.


----------



## redlawn 78 (Feb 11, 2016)

That is technically a dracaena, not a palm. First cut it in half... It looks like it is very long. you will have a better chance with less foliage to have to support. Take the broken piece out of water and let it sit dry a day or 2. Then plant it directly in very porous, fast draining soil water thouroghly but infrequently. No promise this will take root, but thats what I would do. As for the broken part still attached to tree itself... Cut it clean and maybe 4-6 inches from its initial branchin point. It should show signs of growth in a month or 2.


----------

